# I need a new wash mitt...



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm looking to get a new wash mitt, my current one is the Dodo Juice Tribble, and it has fallen to bits. This is the second one in a few months that has done this.

I liked using it due to being really soft and held lots of suds and water.
But I'm not buying another as they don't seem to last, and at between £12-15 each time, I'd expect to get more than a couple of months use out of it!!

I'm currently using an old Megs mitt, but it only holds a bit of water and no suds!

What do you guys use?


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Incredipad and incredisponge. Both very good. My last one lasted about a year and I now use it for the lower parts of the body work.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Don't mess around, get a Dooka:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dooka pad

Won't regret it


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

If you want a mitt try sheepskinshop


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dooka wash pad


----------



## CJohnson (Sep 2, 2014)

Again, Dooka pad you won't regret it


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Another vote for dooka got mine yesterday and it's the best I've used yet


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

As said the microfiber madness incredi mitt /sponge as it's not sheep skin so can be machine washed and not fall to bits. Polished bliss recommend them. :thumb: not tried a dooka yet tho


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

As a few others have said,Dooka, I have an incredimitt too which did a very good job, but after getting a Dooka chuckled in on a swap from here, I tried it once when my incredimitt was hiding from me,and all I can say is ,absolutely fantastic,when you wipe the car with it,it just feels like luxury,sounds weird,get one and you will agree ,good luck lol .


----------



## VUXLOZ (Jun 7, 2013)

Maxolen mammoth superior... just bought one and its a absolute pleasure to use.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261474337475?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Does it have to be a mitt? MM Incredisponge is my go to, also have the mitt but find the sponge easier to use :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I've been using a Raceglaze sheepskin mitt weekly for 12-18 months - still looks and performs as brand new


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Dooka pad is the best I have used. Gets my vote


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=368306

Gonz.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Dooka pad. Buy the best and be done with it.


----------



## Chris221273 (Aug 16, 2015)

I have tried several mitts but the best one yet for me was a sontaneous buy from tesco!!!
They had simonize mitts in there for £4.99, and its a nice size, no baggy liner inside which falls apart after a few washes and doesn't hold the grit in like some sheepskin ones do.
Haven't tried the above ones to be fair, but these work for me, and they get used twice a day every day and so far are holding out well.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> If you want a mitt try sheepskinshop


This - 2 for £20 when I bought mine, still using the first one a year later. Might have gone up in price a bit since but cracking value :thumb:


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!

Looks like I'm going to be getting myself a Dooka pad!

I was kind of looking to get myself something a little different to work with aswell.

Thanks!:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

wont be dissapointed, awesome wash media one you can have confidence in when using it


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Only ever heard praise about Dooka so you can't go wrong


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

You will like the Dooka:thumb:


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Am I being daft? I can't seem to find anywhere that stock the Dooka wash pads??


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

http://dooka.co.uk/dooka-wash-pads


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just noticed they are out of large


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

jon-v8 said:


> Am I being daft? I can't seem to find anywhere that stock the Dooka wash pads??


http://dooka.co.uk/washing-drying

and

http://dooka.co.uk/washing-drying/dooka-wash-pads


----------



## IGGL (Feb 21, 2015)

Are there any recommended MF mitts? I'm too lazy to wash a lambskin mitt properly


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> You will like the Dooka:thumb:


Remind me Monday mate and I'm gonna send you one of ours for an honest comparison, I think you'd be happily surprised mate.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

WO-WO said:


> Remind me Monday mate and I'm gonna send you one of ours for an honest comparison, I think you'd be happily surprised mate.


Cheers Neil, i will drop you a line on Monday :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nothing will compare to the quality of the Dooka, ever imo


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How well it works together with APC? It won't ruin it?


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

If WO-WO is watching I've not used anything better than Dooka YET...


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I rinse my dooka and hang it to dry it, however it doesn't seem to keep suds anymore and leaves my wash bucket flat!!!! Any ideas...


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm also willing to try a new mitt and offer a review, for free, WO WO, are you there?


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Buy right buy once buy dooka


----------



## summit61 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi all,
I want to buy AutoFinesse wash mitt since i had seen this topic. Now i will buy Dooka, which size would you recommend? S, M or L?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I have medium and it's perfect for my little hands lol


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

summit61 said:


> Hi all,
> I want to buy AutoFinesse wash mitt since i had seen this topic. Now i will buy Dooka, which size would you recommend? S, M or L?


Large, always large dude:lol:


----------



## summit61 (Aug 28, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Large, always large dude:lol:


Hahah thanks Is there any officer from Dooka? Would they ship to Turkey?


----------



## summit61 (Aug 28, 2015)

Kimo said:


> I have medium and it's perfect for my little hands lol


Haha i think L fits me


----------



## iRyan (Sep 24, 2013)

I use the Adam's 10" wash pad. That also is excellent. No complaints from me


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

iRyan said:


> I use the Adam's 10" wash pad. That also is excellent. No complaints from me


I had an Adams

Doesn't even compare in quality to the Dooka


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dooka nuff said


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

I pick up a Dooka set at Waxstock this year...................Brilliant piece of kit.


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Cheers Neil, i will drop you a line on Monday :thumb:


All sorted and in tonight's post.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you very much Neil.:thumb:


----------



## NateQ (May 3, 2015)

Microfiber madness incredimitt. Got one recently and really like it plus you can machine wash for easy cleaning


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Thank you very much Neil.:thumb:


Hi mate, did your sample arrive ok?

Neil


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

WO-WO said:


> Hi mate, did your sample arrive ok?
> 
> Neil


Hi Neil, turned up yesterday... 
Sorry been a bit busy 
Looks like a quality bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Hi Neil, turned up yesterday...
> Sorry been a bit busy
> Looks like a quality bit of kit :thumb:


Brilliant, glad it's there and I look forward to hearing what you think about it!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

WO-WO said:


> Brilliant, glad it's there and I look forward to hearing what you think about it!


Hoping to give it a run out on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Incredi sponge


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Are the dooka's a mitt?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

CleanCar99 said:


> Are the dooka's a mitt?


They are a pad cleancar:thumb:


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ahh ok. Any one know of a great mitt then? Mine is destroyed again


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

NateQ said:


> Microfiber madness incredimitt. Got one recently and really like it plus you can machine wash for easy cleaning


Yep really like mine - although not tried a Dooka, might look at one if the 'mitt ever starts falling to bits or whatever.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

CleanCar99 said:


> Ahh ok. Any one know of a great mitt then? Mine is destroyed again


why does it have to be a mitt? try a dooka you wont be dissapointed:thumb:


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

CleanCar99 said:


> Ahh ok. Any one know of a great mitt then? Mine is destroyed again


I've been using the Wo-Wo wash mitt http://www.wo-wo.co.uk/shop (as well as the Dooka wash pad) for the last 5 months and it's as good as new.

I use the Wo-Wo wash mitt on the lower part of the car. I don't want to risk dropping the Dooka pad.

There is a forum discount code too: *DETWO20*


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

That looks just like the usual rebranded megs mitts that everyone says are their own. Ive had a ton of them from different 'manufacturers' and they all just fall apart. Is this one any different?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369644

And...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367551


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

CleanCar99 said:


> That looks just like the usual rebranded megs mitts that everyone says are their own. Ive had a ton of them from different 'manufacturers' and they all just fall apart. Is this one any different?


Im the clumsiest person going and never dropped my Dooka pad

You will not beat the quality FACT


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Have to say I just didn't get on with the Dooka. I didn't like it for 2 reasons. 
1) with my current mitt (incredimitt) I just rinse and hang to dry at the end. With the Dooka I found if you did that it went hard. Might have been something I was doing wrong. 
2) I like wearing my mitt, just wasn't comfortable with the pad. 

Plenty people loving the Dooka so it is must suitable for alot of people bit just wasn't for me.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Been using the wool mitt from Halfords but I find that after around 9 months it starts to fall apart.
How long would anyone expect a mitt to last?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

DrH said:


> Been using the wool mitt from Halfords but I find that after around 9 months it starts to fall apart.
> How long would anyone expect a mitt to last?


A good quality sheepskin should last a lot longer if looked after. Rinse well and hang it up to dry.

Not all mitts are good quality sheepskin though.

sheepskinshop washmitts are fantastic, and appear to be of the same quality as the dooka pad.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> A good quality sheepskin should last a lot longer if looked after. Rinse well and hang it up to dry.
> 
> Not all mitts are good quality sheepskin though.
> 
> sheepskinshop washmitts are fantastic, and appear to be of the same quality as the dooka pad.


Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

shakey85 said:


> Have to say I just didn't get on with the Dooka. I didn't like it for 2 reasons.
> 1) with my current mitt (incredimitt) I just rinse and hang to dry at the end. With the Dooka I found if you did that it went hard. Might have been something I was doing wrong.
> 2) I like wearing my mitt, just wasn't comfortable with the pad.
> 
> Plenty people loving the Dooka so it is must suitable for alot of people bit just wasn't for me.


The Dookas do go a little hard when drying but pop it in the shampoo bucket for a couple of minutes and it softens up :thumb:

I can understand why you might like a Mitt, its horses for courses to be honest


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This is still the mutts nuts.



Gonz.


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

What make is that ^^^^^^ Gonz?


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dooka.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I would not go anything other than a Dooka pad I have 2 big ones and one of the wheel ones and they are spot on.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Blackmass said:


> What make is that ^^^^^^ Gonz?


Its a maxolen mammoth superior soft lambswool wash mitt.

Gonz.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Its a maxolen mammoth superior soft lambswool wash mitt.
> 
> Gonz.


That looks like a whooper Gonz


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

See them big ones are ridiculous to me

Far too heavy and big/clumsy


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Kimo said:


> See them big ones are ridiculous to me


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kimo said:


> See them big ones are ridiculous to me
> 
> Far too heavy


But you're gym freak


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Pittsy said:


> That looks like a whooper Gonz


That's what they all say!!!

Gonz.


----------



## ZAF14 (Aug 1, 2015)

dooka large pad & wheel mitt used them for the first today wanted to see what all the fuss was about & they are imo simply the best I've used & i will be putting another order in for some more this week!!!:thumb:


----------

